
When the Government Takes Your Children - uptown
https://foto.gettyimages.com/news/politics/when-the-government-takes-your-children/
======
serpix
more pictures need to spread out from this atrocity, the public outrage will
put a stop to this barbarism.

~~~
chrisbennet
I wish. I just heard on the radio that 55% of Republicans support this policy.

 _”A Quinnipiac University poll released Monday found 55% of Republican voters
support the separation policy, while 35% express opposition.”_

[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/more-than-half-of-
republic...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/more-than-half-of-republicans-
support-trumps-policy-of-separating-migrant-families-poll-finds-2018-06-18)

